# [Tool] Fix OTA Update bootloop



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

This is a _double-function_ zip file that can fix a bootloop that an OTA has caused.

------------------

Only do this if you can't get into a custom recovery:

All you have to do is unzip this, and run run.bat on a windows computer.

------------------

Only do this if you can get into a custom recovery:

Just flash this zip through recovery.

------------------

Download: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61129367/loopfix.zip

_Not responsible for any damage this may cause (Standard Disclaimer)_


----------



## duffbone (Nov 2, 2011)

anybody try this yet?


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

People on other forums have

Sent from my BoltThunder using Talkatap 2


----------

